# drugs: trip to France vs online pharmacy



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi, I am about to start my treatment abroad and am trying to figure out the best way to buy drugs. In your opinion would it make more sense to take a day trip to France or order from an online pharmacy? Any suggestions will be much appreciated. If anybody did take the first route what are the main points to pay attention to? I am a bit concerned how I am going to cross the border with a suitcase full of drugs.  

Thanks a lot.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I think it depends where you are having your treatment; if in France you should be able to buy everything there and there should be no problem bringing normal medication into the UK provided you have a proper prescription etc.  I returned from Kiev with a suitcase full including syringes and needles but had an accompanying letter from the clinic to confirm what they were for, etc.  I think its good to have this anyway as there may be a lot of meds , to confirm that these are for your personal use, just in case.

There is a pharmacy in Italy which everyone seems to use but these are also properly prescribed meds approved within the EU.  I would avoid buying off the internet otherwise as you have no comeback or protection.

regards


roze  xx


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot, roze. It certainly makes sense to have a copy of proper prescription with me. I am planning to have IVF in Belgium so it's not quite France but I hope they are more integrated because of EU.


----------

